# I found a vet who will treat my dog at my house!!



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Perhaps the answer to my vet problems with my GSD have come to an end! My sister gave me the contact information for a traveling vet, which I hadn't even known that such a thing existed. 

This vet will come to my house to treat illnesses, do check ups, vaccines, etc. If one of my dogs needed surgery or X-rays though, she wouldn't be able to do those things.

I think this is an awesome idea. An added plus is that her visits are only $38, which is only a few dollars more than what I pay for the office visit at the vets office. And not that I want to think about it, but it's good to know that if or when the day comes that one of my dogs would need to be put to sleep, she would do this at my home, which I think would be more comforting to my dog and for my family as well.

So, what do you guys think of this? Does anybody use a vet like this instead of going to the vet's office?


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

My vet will come to our house to put dogs/cats down if you ask her too, but I'm not sure about checkups & such, but that is a GREAT thing to offer! More vets should do that!


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, what impresses me is how cheap that is. Do you mind me asking generally speaking what area you live in? I know you can't see a vet around my area for less than $65.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I added my location now, but it's Cleveland Ohio.

Of course at the vet I take my dogs to it's $35 to get your foot in the door but one they tally up the bill a simple ear infection (my lab is prone to these) is about $100 to treat, and my GSD's hot spots are about $150, so it adds up one way or the other. Especially when they charge $15 to clean my dogs ear, at the dog wash it's only $5 to get my dogs ears cleaned.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ya, here it is typically $65 just to get in the door as well. I know it definitely adds up fast. I'm just amazed at the price difference! Everything costs more in canada I suppose *sigh*


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

sharkey19 said:


> Ya, here it is typically $65 just to get in the door as well. I know it definitely adds up fast. I'm just amazed at the price difference! Everything costs more in canada I suppose *sigh*


Maybe not, Ohio has a lower cost of living than many other states, and consequently lower wages as well. I am sure that someone from New York would have a much different price story than mine. Hubby is from there, and let me tell you-they charge much more for stuff there, of course wages are also higher though.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There's a mobile vet in my town and she can do minor surgeries and some x-rays in her van.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Our vet comes to our house. Her whole business is traveling. She has a small RV that looks just like a vet's office on the inside. We have used her for years.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Stosh said:


> There's a mobile vet in my town and she can do minor surgeries and some x-rays in her van.


I am going to keep searching then, perhaps there is a vet around my area who has the equipment to do x-rays and surgeries. 

Do you always have to take the dog out to the van to be examined or does she come inside and do checkups and vaccines and such, and you only go into the van if further treatment is necessary?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

There was (dont know if there still is) a traveling vet in my area as well. I believe she had an office as well for surgeries and such.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I used to work for a mobile vet. We did exams, treatments, and surgery inside the vehicle--it's basically an RV converted into a rolling vet clinic. I still use him sometimes, like when I have a whole crew that needs vaccines at once. The initial housecall visit is a bit more than you'd pay to bring your dog to a brick-and-mortar clinic, but once that's done, his services are generally quite affordable. When he needs to do x-rays or other diagnostics, he has access to a hospital with the necessary equipment. 

When I worked for him, he used to park the rig in outlying rural communities that didn't have a veterinarian, and do spay/neuter/vaccine clinics. I think he still does. It's a neat idea and a great option.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

The vet that was recommended to me doesn't have a van to do X-rays and such, she comes into your home and does the exam and all that there. I really like this idea. I wouldn't want to have to take my dog into the van unless unless it was something that was impossible for the vet to do in my home. My idea was to have her come out and only take my dog to a vets office if he needed something major. As is my GSD has to go to the vet frequently for hot spots, and my lab was getting several ear infections but come to think of is, he hasn't developed an ear infection in about 5 months now. It has become a hassle to take Brutus to the vet, and I think it may not go well to have to get him into a van-once he realizes that it's a vet in there.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I wouldn't want to have to take my dog into the van unless unless it was something that was impossible for the vet to do in my home.


Why wouldn't you want your dog to go into the van?


----------

